
This Was Supposed to Be the Year Driverless Cars Went Mainstream - rbanffy
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/12/technology/self-driving-cars-coronavirus.html
======
coldtea
Fully autonomous driverless cars will go nowhere, fast.

It's one of the proverbial "5 years in the future" technologies...

